# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Brace Yourself

## Breda

I recently bought a nice O/U which equates to "another" shotgun (at the expense of a rifle)in the cupboard. My reason was simple enough- I couldn't guarantee my old Lanber was steel proofed and I want to shoot some high quality ducks. Now before anyone gives me any advice about checking for proof marks or going to a reputable gunsmith- just consider...... I wanted a new shotgun. Most here would agree a half dozen isn't enough and nor could it be considered a problem. I am now willing to admit there is probably a problem and dealing with problems starts by admitting it.

*COMPETITION*

Anyhow this thread isn't about me it's about you. I'll work on the finer details but essentially this is a thread and photo based competition revolving around two birds and whatever else guns gear and dog wise you like.

The main thing people need to understand is that I am god when it comes to this thread and judging. If I can track down some sponsors I will consider giving them sub god entitlements with varying amounts of power limiting them to FA really.

Now thats out of the way- I'd like this to be inclusive. Not all of us shoot limits or have the flashiest gear, but we all take pride in what we do, we all have an equal place in the sport and I am hoping this is where that can be shared in a fun artistic way.

General Rules 
This thread is a maximum of two birds per gun per entry- red cards issued otherwise. This is also a modern politically correct competition in that same sex braces get preferential treatment. For those that buy shooting and Eastern Region hunters hen pheasants get a red card. This has nothing to do with my bias or tradition nor an attempt to minimalize the female role in game bird family unit. Mixed braces are acceptable and encouraged.

Pointers:-

Unlimited entries (except Dundee for conservation purposes who is limited to one photo's per day, no eels).

I quite like old school tradition

I like a good mock or piss take- bonus points could be on offer if the piss is taken from me, so could a red card!

A slightly less artistic approach to photography could be enhanced with a short story. In fact a subsidiary comp I think we will add a "most pleasantly enhanced story"- or a lie category which like fishing should come easily enough to most of us.

Cheating is legal. Take your two nicest birds of the day, put on your eyeliner brush your hair and get out grandpa's hammer gun......

*PRIZES*

I am hoping Purdy or Holland and Holland might come to the party with a back up being Fabbri. I hold quite high hopes one of these three fine gunmakers will offer up a custom build with air tickets thrown in for the measure up. No this isn't the first entry in the enhanced story category. I'm not eligible.

If this doesn't work out prizes will probably be things of less value but offered with equally good intent.



Suggestions welcome and prize offers welcome. Rules finalised around opening.

----------


## gsp follower

[img][/img]
not a great pic admittedly but its got some of the essentials[a brace] if you can sex the quail from the pic good luck to you. :Grin: 
note 2 cartridges in foreground more for scale than trying to make out i got 2 for 2 shots i assure you.
theres also custom knotted 2 1/2 tonne strop in backround a essential piece of equipment for pulling various types and myself out of rivers boggy paddocks and holes. So essential red is sitting on it guarding it to the bitter end as it could stand between him getting home for tea and buggering around in the cold for hours with the dopey gun carrier.Note custom yellow ashvegas council dog tag oly the best for my mate :O O:  :Yuush:  :Grin: [img][/img]
if sexing the quail was easy for you these 2 geese should be a dodle note custom decoy bag with yellow tux special edition head bag insert :Grin: Bieng part of massives trendy hunter team[EGSSC] red is sporting the ''go faster'' red tag this season.

----------


## Breda

> [img][/img]
> not a great pic admittedly but its got some of the essentials[a brace] if you can sex the quail from the pic good luck to you.
> note 2 cartridges in foreground more for scale than trying to make out i got 2 for 2 shots i assure you.
> theres also custom knotted 2 1/2 tonne strop in backround a essential piece of equipment for pulling various types and myself out of rivers boggy paddocks and holes. So essential red is sitting on it guarding it to the bitter end as it could stand between him getting home for tea and buggering around in the cold for hours with the dopey gun carrier.Note custom yellow ashvegas council dog tag oly the best for my mate[img][/img]
> if sexing the quail was easy for you these 2 geese should be a dodle note custom decoy bag with yellow tux special edition head bag insertBieng part of massives trendy hunter team[EGSSC] red is sporting the ''go faster'' red tag this season.


Well if you shot them recently I'm sure the quail are two hens a bit slow to get off the nest if you went two for two  :ORLY: 

The geese is a little harder to separate from that photo but looking at the nostril orientation it's a goose on the left and a young gander on the right. As a side looking at the posture of the dogs ears I am quite confident it's not a bitch.

Speaking of custom tow ropes. No need to lock up or take your keys out when you can park as well as me.....


Couple of nice pics to kick things off GSPFollower.

----------


## prattpoint

A very unlucky pheasant who tried to cross the river straight over my maimai and the only Canada I have seen in this spot

----------


## gsp follower

> *Well if you shot them recently I'm sure the quail are two hens a bit slow to get off the nest if you went two for two* 
> 
> The geese is a little harder to separate from that photo but looking at the nostril orientation it's a goose on the left and a young gander on the right. As a side looking at the posture of the dogs ears* I am quite confident it's not a bitch.*
> 
> Speaking of custom tow ropes. *No need to lock up or take your keys out when you can park as well as me..*...
> 
> 
> Couple of nice pics to kick things off GSPFollower.





> Well if you shot them recently I'm sure the quail are two hens a bit slow to get off the nest if you went two for two


i assure i didnt on either count funnily enough slower dont help me on quail :Grin: 



> As a side looking at the posture of the dogs ears[B][U] I am quite confident it's not a bitch


the wang is a bit of a give away :Angry: :
if your gonna get bogged you might as well do it properly tim and id say your the leader in the ''how the f..k am i gettin this out'' section so far :Thumbsup: mm unless my eyes decieve me that area  looks suspiciously familiar in the bogging stakes. was a certain mr tl required tractor and all :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 35788
> 
> A very unlucky pheasant who tried to cross the river straight over my maimai and the only Canada I have seen in this spot


the brits face says it all ''rotten bastard i didnt mind grabbin the pheasant for him but that bloody great oversize parrie is the limit really'' :Grin: ''my dinner better reflect his apology or the next hunter i see im off with him'' :Grin:  :15 4 128:

----------


## veitnamcam

I look forward to some artistic/autistic/and artistic licence photos here, I don't shoot birds myself but enjoy looking and when you openly invite lying and pisstaking as part of the competition this forum is made for it.....competition will be fierce I am sure  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kotuku

Tim me old china good to see you burglar proofed the red rooster retriever at the gate .i sank the mighty gooseroola just 40m SE of the old hut site,and had to endure 30mins of KWBs nicotine enhanced gospel about my follies  before squire Terry turns up and goes"no probs sorted".
 the problem was when the wolfes rd hut was torched the springfed water tap was never blocked so 6months of free flow spring water turned a grass paddock to porridge underneath  dropping me up to the running boards in a flash.
 TL was even a tad dubious in his mighty green tractor machine with chains that would haul a bloody great Rimu out of a westcoast pakihi. but lady lucky smiled on us (weakly )and we made it!
 max and a pie or 4 would give this a miss! I throughly endorse your sentiments re never enough shotguns-ive got 5 and Im hoping to expand!

----------


## Pointer

Eye liner and hammer gun at the ready...

----------


## gsp follower

> Cheating is legal. Take your two nicest birds of the day, put on your eyeliner brush your hair and *get out grandpa's hammer gun.*.


would someone with the modern day turkish equivelent count :Grin: 
[ducks behind bearest tree awaiting indignent and terse reply] :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
[img][/img]

''you rotten bastard you chucked my tea in there'

'[img][/img]
''cut cuuuuuut and somebody take this horrible thing out my gob'''

----------


## Breda

> would someone with the modern day turkish equivelent count
> [ducks behind bearest tree awaiting indignent and terse reply]


First and foremost it is about anyone and everyone being able to contribute in a relaxed thread without the need to "limit". And even if you have taken more than two a few minutes can see a photo mocked up. Single barrel, double barrel, pump, auto whatever. I am picking there will be some arty contributions and some fun ones as well as pride contributions. All important to me and this thread. I think Prattpoint missed a great opportunity to convince us they were down the river flicking an over sized pheasant nymph when a canadian diving goose struck on the back cast.... Aside from it being a most wonderful and diverse brace and very nice photo.

----------


## Mike H

Like Tim I've brought a nice U/O this year and as long as its not raining on opening(it won't be) I'll be using it. Hoping to get a double of green heads with that to post up.

----------


## kotuku

the turkish equivalent that still drops em and will keep on keeping on.Hmm=time for a wee prowl through me photo library me thinks.
As yes A nice wee snap of the king(or our equivalent of blackadder &baldrick) upon his throne may be in the pipeline.

----------


## prattpoint

well id seen a few pheasants crossing the river, when I seen that one coming straight at me I thought it was a duck spilled my coffe on my lap and just clipped him in time took a while to catch up to him with the dog the goose I seen from a long way out thought it was a parry and gave a blast on the call my fat brother was in the back of the mai mai on his phone and said can ya see some I said nah its just a seagull blew my cover when I started to laugh while reaching for the gun poor goose went down in a hail of steel and laughter, cop a lot of flack for standing there constantly watching the horizon but it pays off every few years

----------


## kotuku

serves the goose right for trying to be a pheasentplucker. curiosity didnt only kill the cat -it got the bloody goose as well.
 reminds me ofthe time at ellesmere when two came at me havin a hua of a domestic-grunts groans sqwuaks it was all on .
anyhow the old fella put a couple of lengths on her and i promptly saw him right on the end of the barrel so pulled the bang lever and bloody nearly had him dropping into the maimai to share me cuppa
.A certain GSPfollower some 150maway gave a call and the old tart decided she'd give hima piece of her mind.a 20g load put paid to that.
however heres the catch .GSPF sends Red the dog over to retrieve my bloody bird -cheeky hua!  I promptly repaid him by smacking a bloody goose who dropped into my floaters not 10min front of me. I did a bloody loverly war dance for his benefit!! one of the very few times I got ahead so early-shit its fun!

----------


## gsp follower

i remember that kotuku that and the five i called the crap out of had them circling closer and closer only to have them almost last on your noggin in the channel :Grin: 



> gave a blast on the call my fat brother was in the back of the mai mai on his phone and said can ya see some I said nah its just a seagull blew my cover when I started to laugh while reaching for the gun poor goose went down in a hail of steel and laughter,


ours usually turn up as soon as kotuku reaches for the thermos and bikkys or i exit for a comfort break :Grin: 
which is why now kotuku grips his escort harder every time i look like unzipping me fly :Grin:  or i do the remy when the coffee cups appear,you can almost set your watch by something picking that time to arrive.



> .GSPF sends Red the dog over to retrieve my bloody bird -cheeky hua!


retrieving for 2 pozzies quietens him down but i,l take it under advisement that you,d prefer to flounder around in that shitty multi depth channel red will be most upset .,not :Grin: 
*''fuckin gspf fuckin kotuku fuckin freezin arse no footing channel and this bastard goose aint light either''''if i could drive i,d go home and leave them to it''*
[img][/img]
i believe this could be the very bird kotuku

----------


## Breda

Keeping some momentum- building anticipation.... This guy knows it's getting close!

----------


## gsp follower

> Keeping some momentum- building anticipation.... This guy knows it's getting close!


he looks absolutly overcome with pre opening excitement tim:yaeh am not durnk
aint spoonie drakes gorgious :Zomg: :

----------


## prattpoint

Even sitting in the frosty grass moose still has a boner for it

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 35903
> 
> Even sitting in the frosty grass moose still has a boner for it


 :Grin:  :Wtfsmilie:  :Grin:  your a sick sick man prattpoint :Grin: 
the other dog at least has the grace to look disgusted :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Munsey



----------


## stingray

> Keeping some momentum- building anticipation.... This guy knows it's getting close!


You can't go past that face ... I've seen it myself mid winter, knows s/he has a job to do. But a pat  a quite word and a bite of your b&e pie will see the day through. Good dog.

----------


## Breda

Great to see a couple of pics posted. Hopefully a few more will take the time to entertain us. Here's one from the archives of great granddad Allen. Not hard to see where I got my good looks from. Greenheads didn't look quite so impressive back in those days, same can't be said for a nice double gun, just as impressive when everything was black and white as they are in the world of colour today.

----------


## gsp follower

> Great to see a couple of pics posted. Hopefully a few more will take the time to entertain us.* Here's one from the archives of great granddad Allen*. Not hard to see where I got my good looks from. Greenheads didn't look quite so impressive back in those days, same can't be said for a nice double gun, just as impressive when everything was black and white as they are in the world of colour today.


what ever tim  :Grin: 
im workin on some more  :Yuush: 
recent ones that is :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

old man retrieving this morning

----------


## prattpoint

my old man hogging the thermal mat I take for the dags

----------


## Tahr

> Great to see a couple of pics posted. Hopefully a few more will take the time to entertain us. Here's one from the archives of great granddad Allen. Not hard to see where I got my good looks from. Greenheads didn't look quite so impressive back in those days, same can't be said for a nice double gun, just as impressive when everything was black and white as they are in the world of colour today.


Nah, no relation of mine. An Allen couldn't be _that_ ugly.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Breda

> Nah, no relation of mine. An Allen couldn't be _that_ ugly.


I'm wounded....  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> I'm wounded....


 your decoys suck to bro no colour :Grin: 
and your dog likes groin pies :Grin: 
the only brace ive got in the last week is a pair of flu clogged lungs :XD:  :Oh Noes:  :Grin:

----------


## Breda

> the only brace ive got in the last week is a pair of flu clogged lungs


That's no good (post a photo of said lungs- might win a prize of nicotine gum to help out  :XD: ). Hope you come right. Thats a fair excuse to not having posted a recent photo. Everyone else is obviously shooting too many birds to post up I'm picking  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

> That's no good *(post a photo of said lungs- might win a prize of nicotine gum to help out* ). Hope you come right. Thats a fair excuse to not having posted a recent photo. Everyone else is obviously shooting too many birds to post up I'm picking


arggarggargg bugger you tim i almost choked on my cell phone so no damn pictures :Pissed Off: 
gum and patches no good im hooked worse on them and have to bulk buy :Grin: 
nah patches hopeless tried them but people thought i had hives or had been stung several times :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
like the scholar said the fn cures worse than the desease well maybe i over dramatise a touch :XD: 
id try the electronic smokes but apparently they blow up on occassion or set you on fire :Wtfsmilie:  bit like my granny and 2 couches.did she give up well not right away. she went back to rollies but that didnt work out for long cos she got to arthritic in the hands.so at 1oo she gave up but not happily i can assure you :Grin:

----------


## Munsey



----------


## Scouser

Gorgeous plumage on those two Munsey......great photo, mate

----------


## kotuku

> Attachment 36731


 kerrist is that what ya look like when ya give up them cancer sticks!jeesus wept GSPF is ugly enough with smoke emergin like a wet fart on a still cold morning , without him endin up like that.
 now really -nice set of birds muncey

----------


## gsp follower

did my damndest to get a pair today but if you saw shit the quail were in  :Grin: 
2  did obligeingly come out behind butlright to left  :ORLY: dropped the first missed the 2nd.
the main part of the covey went in 4 directions at once out of a blackberry and willow choked rdr edge accessed thru a dryed up pond.
jesus ive seen some choked up crap in my time but this shit took the biscuit . i marked the bird down but when i got over to the spot i knew we were gonna struggle the dog did his best but it could have been hung up in the head high blackberry or anywhere in the 1/4 acre patch of  crap.he crawled under thru around it and i wonder at a gsp so cover orientated but no joy. :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

Well no eels were harmed in taking this photo. :Grin:  But this pair were escorted off a shallow little pond :Grin:

----------


## Breda

Nice iconic brace there Dundee. 

Keep them coming guys. I hope the lack of pics so far isn't a sign everyone else's season is going like mine???

Three weeks into the season and I finally got my first bird! Max isn't really used to such slim pickings so when I asked him to hand it over he decided it was his. After chasing him about for a bit I got him cornered and he threatened turn me to ash with his new skill he had acquired from eating a pokemon. 



I left him to it. He's just outside testing his new wings......

----------


## Dundee

I went on a date with a rather black escort tonight :Psmiley: 
The bitch and I hid the quad beside a hedge behind the little puddle and covered it with old camo coats :Grin: 

We proceeded to have fun like you do with an 'escort' with the hay bales (a roll in the hay) some may say :ORLY: 

The evening was getting darker when my black 'escort' wanted more attention :Have A Nice Day: 

2 birds flew towards our private time,and not far back were another three, bang on 1730hrs flying fast into a strong westerlie.
The black bitch stood behind the bale as the ducks circled over the pine trees behind us and came back in front of us directly in front of the puddle. :Have A Nice Day: 
My black bitch that was my date lept from behind the haybale wearing nothing but her black coat just as the lead duck put the landing gear down :Sad: 
This made the following four flare away from our kinky hay bale session with the escort :Zomg: 
Three shots pumped out of my escort and my black date was retrieving the only one that was within range as they flared our secluded private intimate date. :Grin: 
My black girl brings back one mallard drake. :Have A Nice Day: 

And it was laid to rest next to the escort....and the black bitch looks on. :Have A Nice Day: More date nights to come :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Your a dag dunners. ....bwahaharrrrrrrr

----------


## kotuku

romance in a haybale ,then gettin a shot away-a bird in the air becomes one in the moosh. dundee willy shakespeare would admire your way with words let alone romance.
BTW-good eating there!taken with a fine gun.

----------


## gsp follower

looks a nice fully coloured up drake dundee.
maybe collar chain miss impetuous to the haybale?
 slow her down if nothing else :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Well I braced the bitch again to keep warm and it wasn't a strangle hold :Grin: 
One self timer shot to proove we were out there trying,fuck it going fishing with rod and gun tomorrow :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Brace on my 1/8th acre property!!!!!!!

Decided to try to flush them out with my trusty gundog Eddie (Miniature Schnauzer) got up early and filled with the ‘breakfast of champions’
(Berocca and nurofen) we set off to despatch our unwary foe…..

Eddie was primed and quickly went on point, I knew we were close and the old hairs on the back of my neck stood to attention like cold nipples!!!!!!

Eddie went straight in for the flush, not a lot of hunting pressure on these inner city quail/animates toy hybrids so they were caught unaware's….

The brightly coloured male stood out against the brush stick covered fence and was the first to feel the force of my 12g Mossberg 500 pump….

The drab hen gained height but was silhouetted against the blue sky and soon met the same fate, luckily dropping my side of the fence to save me
A climb and a possible testicular crush injury retrieve (phew!)…….Eddie was onto the male like Gerry Brownlee on a free buffet……

So there we were, two birds for the pot and only 58 seconds on the clock….what a morning! Ive always considered the Miniature Schnauzer breed
To be a underutilised gun dog breed, my suspicions where vindicated, who knows where Eddie will go next, kiwi aversion training is on the cards….





After a clean up of the shottie, the birds and Eddies paws (mum doesn’t like mud on her grey carpet!!!!) another well deserved ‘brace’ was consumed..

Sláinte

----------


## Pointer

That's gunna cook up a treat, prime condition.  Go Eddie!  You thought of trialing him? I think he's got what it takes

----------


## gsp follower

nice one scouser at least your in the hunt :Grin: 
temp dropped from 14 to minus one in the spaCE of an hour yesterday avo as the souwester arrived.
fine as at the mo but the temp with wind chill is still below freezing and a gusty icy souwester.
hope the quail are wearing thier parkas this avo :Grin: 
got a tricky little duck spot to jump shoot but the risks to the dog in retrieving the birds might outway the gain. :O O:

----------


## Scouser

> nice one scouser at least your in the hunt
> temp dropped from 14 to minus one in the spaCE of an hour yesterday avo as the souwester arrived.
> fine as at the mo but the temp with wind chill is still below freezing and a gusty icy souwester.
> hope the quail are wearing thier parkas this avo
> got a tricky little duck spot to jump shoot but the risks to the dog in retrieving the birds might outway the gain.


Jeese thats cold....hope you where wearing your willy warmer!!!!!!

----------


## Scouser

> That's gunna cook up a treat, prime condition.  Go Eddie!  You thought of trialing him? I think he's got what it takes


Thanks @Pointer, he might need a bit more 'stamina conditioning' before he hits the tussock though.....the poor lad was fair tuckered out and needed a nana nap that afternoon.......poor buggar  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Brace your self!!

Snow all around this morning. :Oh Noes: 

Me and the dog headed up too the green pond tonight where I dropped a pair this morning.

5degrees c when we got there :Sad: 



That is the best I could do to hide the quad :Have A Nice Day: 
Stretch the feet out with my swamp boots.


Four mallards flew in and surveyed the pond at a safe height coming straight in between the gums



This got the dog sitting to attention with the big black tail swinging like a friggen hooker :Grin: 


Waited patiently and let out a few calls to the birds but to no avail.

The dog wouldn't have hesitated to retreive birds in the freezing pond.


But thankfully for the dogs sake nothing came within range and I left my ammo belt behind which would of made the four cartridges in the mag even more special if the four birds lowered there altitude :Grin: 

1 degree C at 1830 when we got home..glad my dog didn't get wet  or I would be in her kennel as I would have grabbed the closest bath towel to dry her off. :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Wasn't looking promising tonight when dog and I departed at 1700hrs.

Another freezing night with no wind.
But my calling brought a pair of mallards in.
The fat drake was the first shot

Followed closely was the second shot that dropped his girlfriend

And were dropped at my swamp boots

A nice fat pair of birds and the dog was dryed down with a bath towel when we got home

----------


## Chris

Makes it worth freezing your ass if you get a couple of birds, my little mate looks 
for a rub down after hes been wet too.Got a look after them ,that water got a be getting cold now.

----------


## Dundee

They were fat buggers to.

----------


## gsp follower

[img][/img]

a brace[one nice drake and one scruffy one] from this morning :Thumbsup: 
does bracing wheather  count in the comp :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Ladies and Gents with not long to go in the Welly region I hooked my mate up with a coupler hookers namely the escorts. :Grin: 
Three black hookers at the pond tonight :Wink: 
Jess

The other two escorts hadn't even spoken by night fall :Sad: 
The best hooker was still looking for a jump :Grin: 

But the night was quiet and the three hookers never laid into a bird :Have A Nice Day: 
We called it a night as I said farewell to my mate,ha thanked me for the breast from last nights escorts :Psmiley: 
He fried them in butter and were the best duck tits hes ever tried :Grin: 
I brought the two escorts inside right in front of my wife and kids :ORLY: 

And chained the other black bitch at a dwelling where I have easy access too those lovely black legs and dribbling lips when she is excited by the big gun going off in front of her face. :Grin: 
I layed my two escorts on the bed for easy pickings
 After I had showered and fed myself  I locked them to a rack for easy access :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

Jeese Dundee, where you a ghost writer for 'Penthouse' ?

----------


## 10-Ring

With all this talk and pics to verify the stories I thought I'd give this bird shooting a go. So several $K and some later I'm the proud owner of a new Benella M2 12g, a couple boxes of shells, a permit to hunt quail and pheasants in the local pine forest and last but not least a game licence. 

Several sightless pheasant trips and a lot of walking in the pines later I decided I might as well shoot some hares, or something with a heartbeat. A trip to a local property had me searching for the elusive winter hare from the heated comfort of the Hilux. Suddenly, after cresting a steep rise on a lush green paddock, there was a beautiful big cock pheasant some 30m in front of me and some 300m from the nearest cover. Holy Moly! Scramble to get the M2 out from the back seat and load it while pheasant calmly walks over the hill. Close the bolt slowly as to not alert my prey and a little stalk over the rise and whoosh! Off goes the cock flying directly away from me about 25m distant. Up comes the gun and a perfect sight picture down the rib. Squeeze the trigger and nothing happens, safety must be on - it's not. Bird is now 45 odd metres away and making every post a winning one. Another squeeze on the trigger and nothing. 

Of course, I stuffed it up; the bolt hadn't locked up completely because of my silent closing technique. This bird hunting is not as easy as it looks on You Tube  :Oh Noes:  I suppose I'll have to invest in a gundog of some description.

----------


## Breda

Geez 10-Ring I feel for you. What you did to yourself is the best way to prank your fellow M2 user with a sneaky touch on the bolt handle! I've had it happen a few times. Actually had it twice one day on geese sitting up out of a layout blind with the bolt handle catching the door. Pretty frustrating.

As for the pheasant, a trained dog will be easier and very rewarding. Can't wait to see your first bird when it happens. It will be well earned  like all good things. Keep at it.

----------


## Pointer

I've just found out that killwell sell 2 1/2 inch twelve gauge shells. Look out 'brace yourself' thread! I'm getting the hammer gun out!

----------


## Toby

> I've just found out that killwell sell 2 1/2 inch twelve gauge shells. Look out 'brace yourself' thread! I'm getting the hammer gun out!


I found a neat old hammer SxS in 20g I nearly brought the otherday. Only reason I didnt was I wasnt sure if it would shoot normal ammo

----------


## Pointer

Where was it? A 20 gauge hammer makes it an odd ball already. Was it nitro proofed? Damascus barrels? Sorry for all the questions it's just that I'm dying for a sub gauge hammer gun! PM me

----------


## gsp follower

> Where was it? A 20 gauge hammer makes it an odd ball already. Was it nitro proofed? Damascus barrels? Sorry for all the questions it's just that I'm dying for a sub gauge hammer gun! PM me


damn you guys are making me green i long for a nice old sxs.
 a subgauge would be even better :Grin: 



> Of course, I stuffed it up; the bolt hadn't locked up completely because of my silent closing technique.


you aint the first and you wont be the last harsh lesson tho mate :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## 10-Ring

> .........you aint the first and you wont be the last harsh lesson tho mate


Live and learn, life goes on - still sucks though. A mate missed a shot at a massive 180+ Sika stag last weekend down Puketitiri way. He's hurting.  :Oh Noes:

----------


## gsp follower

> Live and learn, life goes on - still sucks though. A mate missed a shot at a massive 180+ Sika stag last weekend down Puketitiri way. He's hurting.


yep had one myself got rangered [cheers boomstick reasonably painless :Grin: ] while waiteing on a covey or two of quail last nite.
 got bored went for a walk to scare up a pheasant came back to said quail spot to find myself 10 metres out of position and looking the wrong way.only the dogs excited whines alerted me to the covey flush as they bolted for thier roost area. :XD: 
was even less prepared for the 20 bird follow up covey :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## gqhoon

> I've just found out that killwell sell 2 1/2 inch twelve gauge shells. Look out 'brace yourself' thread! I'm getting the hammer gun out!


B&P do a nice fibre-wad 2 1/2" cartridge also.

----------


## gsp follower

> Quote Originally Posted by Pointer  View Post
> I've just found out that killwell sell 2 1/2 inch twelve gauge shells. Look out 'brace yourself' thread! I'm getting the hammer gun out!


i know the only rio 16 gauge ammo i,ve seen was 65mm/67mm this is b&p,s offering 
*16g B&P 29gr 7�s    

Gauge: 16
Brand: B&P
Maker’s Code: F2 Classic
Quantity: 25
Shell length: 67mm / 2 5/8 “
Shot type: lead
Shot size: 7’s
Shot weight: 29gr / 1 1/6th oz
Velocity: 1280 fps
Case type: plastic not suitable for reloading
16g ammunition has always been a bit hard to get hold of, and most people who have one, tend to make it up when they can.  You will be happy to know that we have good stocks of 16g ammunition available and we have regular supplies of it*. :ORLY:  hunting and fishing p/north used to stock 2 inch 12 gauge eley ammo to
*.Gamebore 20ga HP 30gr 2 1/2" #5 25 Rounds    

The Gamebore 20gauge Hush Power is a subsonic load, specifically designed to reduce 
noise and recoil, without compromising on quality. Perfect for beginners or smaller shooters, 
or those hunting in areas where noise can be an issue.

Specifications:
Weight: 30gr
1 1/16oz
2½"
65mm
Shot Size: #5 shot
Fibre wad
Subsonic*
heres one above for your 65mm 20 gauge to toby



> I found a neat old hammer SxS in 20g I nearly brought the otherday. Only reason I didnt was I wasnt sure if it would shoot normal ammo

----------


## Pointer

Who stocks b&p hoon? Got some gamebore 32g loads coming, see how the old girl likes them

----------


## Toby

Saw a lovely cock today very nice colours. Too bad I didnt have a shotgun. Maybe next time

----------


## gqhoon

> Who stocks b&p hoon? Got some gamebore 32g loads coming, see how the old girl likes them


You can get it direct from Buy Ammunition NZ | Ammo Supplies NZ | Hunting & Shooting supplies

But I'll have a scratch around in my mates garage, there should be atleast half a box floating around.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Saw a lovely cock today very nice colours. Too bad I didnt have a shotgun. Maybe next time


My wife saw a lovely cock last night.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

> My wife saw a lovely cock last night.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck! I thought she saw me too but ran away before she called the cops. Tell her cheers for the compliment though

----------


## tiroatedson

> Fuck! I thought she saw me too but ran away before she called the cops. Tell her cheers for the compliment though


Shot Toby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

:-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

There were two cocks tonight that stalked the big pond armed with escorts but the birds got away :Sad:  And no more came in,one sick possom was seen on way home but disappeared must of had a dose of bait and two rabbits were seen but the shots weren't taken for safety reasons(background).  Shit happens :Oh Noes:

----------


## prattpoint

Better day on the Rangitikei today with jet and me 16gauge, should have had two roosters but let jet have the first shot and she missed an easy one twice, 11 pheasants seen

----------


## Scouser

Brilliant photo prattpoint  :Cool:

----------


## 10-Ring

> Brilliant photo prattpoint


+1

----------


## EeeBees

> Brilliant photo prattpoint


+2

----------


## prattpoint

be better if she could turn her nose off or a second

----------


## Dundee

3 days left for mallards and it was like this all evening :Wink:

----------


## stingray

Being in the company of a good dog .....Priceless!!

----------


## Dundee

Well me and a mate braced our selves for the worst night of weather that should of been the best for ducks.

We scared one and scared a few rabbits on the way home. No birds came in, they probably sick of flying backwards :Grin: 



Home by 1800hrs shit it got dark quick the above pic won't be seen on ya fancy nancy phones but was taken at 1720hrs.

----------


## TLB

A couple of nice pheasants from a few weekends ago  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Breda

Nice to see a few pics, much appreciated by many I suspect. I thought it best to put an end date to the competition (which shouldn't mean the end of contributions for our enjoyment), so how about the end of July?

Prizes include- An Etrex GPS, A Hi Viz dog vest/ chest protector, A remote flappy duck, Buffalo River Knife,  20ga ammo, and an EeeBees Lanyard. Except the lanyard this is surplus gear in new or as new condition- i.e the flappy has seen about an hour in the field- the twenty gauge ammo hasn't been fired....

The offerings can be like a prize table- 1st = first choice etc.

As a booby prize I'll offer an all gear supplied goose hunt (or other hunting experience) for a contributor prepared to travel here at a mutually agreeable time. Put your hand up if this is something you'd like to have a go at.

Well our duck season wound up today. Managed my share of hunting and time in the field. Hope everyone reading this was able to take something home at some point, learned a little and had a general good time out int he field. Still plenty of opportunities for hunting in most regions so get out there and make the most of those opportunities, I know i will be where possible. 

Here's a bit of  a story of one of my opportunities from this season for those with two minutes and nothing better to do. OUT OF THE CAVE: The Honey Hole

----------


## gsp follower

> Nice to see a few pics, much appreciated by many I suspect. I thought it best to put an end date to the competition (which shouldn't mean the end of contributions for our enjoyment), so how about the end of July?
> 
> Prizes include- An Etrex GPS, A Hi Viz dog vest/ chest protector, A remote flappy duck, Buffalo River Knife, * 20ga ammo,* and an EeeBees Lanyard. Except the lanyard this is surplus gear in new or as new condition- i.e the flappy has seen about an hour in the field- the twenty gauge ammo hasn't been fired....
> 
> The offerings can be like a prize table- 1st = first choice etc.
> 
> As a booby prize I'll offer an all gear supplied goose hunt (or other hunting experience) for a contributor prepared to travel here at a mutually agreeable time. Put your hand up if this is something you'd like to have a go at.
> 
> Well our duck season wound up today. Managed my share of hunting and time in the field. Hope everyone reading this was able to take something home at some point, learned a little and had a general good time out int he field. Still plenty of opportunities for hunting in most regions so get out there and make the most of those opportunities, I know i will be where possible. 
> ...


spose now you want some of our birds you bloody poacher bloody nth islanders should be turned away at the border oops :Grin: 
better come up with a decent pic my quail ammo supply is getting embarassingly low with little to show for it. :Wink:

----------


## gsp follower

> Here's a bit of a story of one of my opportunities from this season for those with two minutes and nothing better to do.* OUT OF THE CAVE: The Honey Hole*


great story and pics to tim

----------


## Breda

> spose now you want some of our birds you bloody poacher bloody nth islanders should be turned away at the border oops


Maybe.... :Grin: 





> better come up with a decent pic my quail ammo supply is getting embarassingly low with little to show for it.


It's more pheasant (or at risk of offending your Southland friends) duck ammo. Given that I afforded myself near god like powers and the fact that I will be in your vicinity saving myself a bit on freight might be worthy of a little corruption..... so you have a few quail running around   :Thumbsup:

----------


## TLB

Another few birds from the weekend, not a brace so to speak but close  :ORLY:

----------


## gsp follower

> Maybe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more pheasant (or at risk of offending your Southland friends) duck ammo. Given that I afforded myself near god like powers and the fact that I will be in your vicinity saving myself a bit on freight might be worthy of a little corruption..... so you have a few quail running around


runnings not the problem its when they fly things turn to shit for me :Grin: 
theres some about but this changable wheathers playing hell with the times they,re feeding or heading to roost.
you should just about crack it for the goose return to tim.

----------


## prattpoint

Jet with a young rooster from the river this morning and riding home in style, Have another go tomorrow

----------


## gsp follower

jet looks suitably entitled to that seat :Grin: 
from ''oh no not another bloody photo'' in the first pic to ''its a doggy seat so what ''in the 2nd.
brilliant :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## gadgetman

For  @gsp follower

----------


## gsp follower

> For  @gsp follower


thanks again gadget and yes im aware how silly i look but that balaclava kept my mush warm .
the best looking drakes from a irri pond shoot with working man.
terrific pond and some great fun with some hard yakka for his springer who literaly loves cold water.
 so much so he,d rather sit in it than on the bank while we packed up. :Thumbsup:

----------


## kotuku

ya look like Blackadder :Psmiley:   you  about to put those two mallards on the tit.?????? :ORLY:  jeez youre gettin a little condition on in ya middle years young fella!all that good tucker mums got ya on! :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

> ya look like Blackadder  you  about to put those two mallards on the tit.??????* jeez youre gettin a little condition on in ya middle years young fella!all that good tucker mums got ya on*!


tsk tsk old son with a sis in the tv biz you should know the camera adds 10[30]lbs :ORLY:  :Grin: 

i have breast fed the odd shovel but never a mallard duck :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  but never say never in this life huh :On Fire:

----------


## kotuku

you hidin extra bloody ammo under ya woolly shakar :Psmiley:  or what -or is it a coupla extra packets of lungbusters?? :ORLY:

----------


## Pointer

Hoorah! the ammos here. Brace Yo' Self pheasants

----------


## gsp follower

> Hoorah! the ammos here. Brace Yo' Self pheasants
> 
> Attachment 37583


thats so cool pointer my first shotgun was a hollis and sons sxs hammer gun 2 3/4 inch chambers choked full and bloody full.
nitro proofed for 1 1/4 ounce of shot.hammers are a bastard for a lefty who actually writes right handed :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Pointer

Luckily I'm a lefty who shoots with his right!

About to take the old girl for one last dance, wish me luck she doesn't blow up on me  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

if i know english guns you mayy wantto give them a good head start unless ofcorse it a old grouse gun. :Grin: 
you know theres a load called vintagers made for old guns in 2.5 made by an outfit called polywad getting them might be another matter tho



> Vintager Shell 12 Ga. 2.5” (NO Spred-R) 
> 
> Product Name
> Product ID	Gauge & 
> Shell Length	Dram Equiv&
> Shot Charge	Shot Size & 
> Packaging	Price Per Box/Case
> (Qty Price Breaks)
> Vintager Shell
> ...


rst might be easier 



> < Prev 12345 Next >
> 
> 12 Ga. • 2 1/2" • Paper-Spreader Lite • Vel. 1150 • 1 oz. - Case 
> 12 Ga. • 2 1/2" • Paper-Spreader Lite • Vel. 1150 • 1 oz. - Case
> $145.00
> BUY NOW
> 12 Ga. • 2 1/2" • Paper-Spreader Lite • Vel. 1150 • 1 oz. - Box 
> 12 Ga. • 2 1/2" • Paper-Spreader Lite • Vel. 1150 • 1 oz. - Box
> $14.50
> ...

----------


## Pointer

Shes a grouse gun alright... Choked cylinder on the front trigger and 3/4 on the second, for the one that got away...

She came out to NZ with Mr. great great Grandaddy Pointer, around 1890. The ship stuck rocks not far off the Auckland Islands, and grandpappy Pointer was marooned in a lifeboat with this gun, and a leather belt of ammo (long since disintegrated.) He paddled the lifeboat to shore with this gun, hence the metalworks condition, and remarkably survived for 4 months. He used what remaining ammo he had on the local penguins to start, and when he ran out of ammo, He took to clubbing seals with it, until he was rescued by a passing whaling ship who saw his fires used to cook seals and render their fat. 


Well that's my first bit of bullshit to qualify me for the "brace yourself" thread. To be honest I brought it in Broncos Tauranga last week for $80  :Grin: 

BRACE YO' SELF!




Well she kicks like a startled cattlebeast. Anyone want to give my my $80 back for it??

----------


## Scouser

She came out to NZ with Mr. great great Grandaddy Pointer, around 1890. The ship stuck rocks not far off the Auckland Islands, and grandpappy Pointer was marooned in a lifeboat with this gun, and a leather belt of ammo (long since disintegrated.) He paddled the lifeboat to shore with this gun, hence the metalworks condition, and remarkably survived for 4 months. He used what remaining ammo he had on the local penguins to start, and when he ran out of ammo, He took to clubbing seals with it, until he was rescued by a passing whaling ship who saw his fires used to cook seals and render their fat. 

Brilliant mate..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Youre just warming up by the sounds  :Wink:

----------


## Pointer

ssssh Gibo... they were actually shot in your paddock this morn!

----------


## Gibo

> ssssh Gibo... they were actually shot in your paddock this morn!


You do alright out of my paddock dont ya  :Wink:

----------


## Breda

Pointer I'd give you your $80 just to give the gun back to you! Kicks like a startled cattle beast- :Grin:  literary gold. I laugh at the thought  :Thumbsup:  History lesson weren't that bad either. Photo- all class!

----------


## Pointer

Too right I do Gibo  :Psmiley:  I missed 4 others in the hour I was there. These ones pictured are the most unfortunate pheasants in the BOP to die by antique  :Grin: 

Thanks Tim. Donate my prize to the Auckland Island museum   :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> Well she kicks like a startled cattlebeast. Anyone want to give my my $80 back for it??


wuss  :Grin: oops i shoot a 20 gauge :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
maybe some 2 inchers might be the go.
great pics pointer envious of the nostalgia trip if not the recoil.

----------


## kotuku

sounds a bit like mothers reaction when i snuggle up and start nuzzling ye old neck

WHAAAAT.............boom a well aimed right foot to my shins
 Shit yeah it does bring a tear to the eye!
 get my revenge now 
off to fart sack early and when she arrives I warm the sheets with a fart any dairy heifer would be proud to moo about.
  nice gun that but me -id retire the old girl .Ive a 12G clan heirloom but it'll never see the arse of a cartridge in its breech again -i removed the pins as its too bloody dangerous!

----------


## Pointer

Truth is kotuku she is in better nick than some of my more modern guns 100 years her junior  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

> Truth is kotuku she is in better nick than some of my more modern guns 100 years her junior


she not a odd size or anything pointer?like 2 5/8s or 2 9/16s if i see any of that rst low loaded stuff i,l give you a yell :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Scouser

This is a 'Re-Post' as i had deleted 2 photos from Photobucket..........Brace on my 1/8th acre property!!!!!!!

Decided to try to flush them out with my trusty gundog Eddie (Miniature Schnauzer) got up early and filled with the breakfast of champions
(Berocca and nurofen) we set off to despatch our unwary foe..

Eddie was primed and quickly went on point, I knew we were close and the old hairs on the back of my neck stood to attention like cold nipples!!!!!!

Eddie went straight in for the flush, not a lot of hunting pressure on these inner city quail/animates toy hybrids so they were caught unaware's.

The brightly coloured male stood out against the brush stick covered fence and was the first to feel the force of my 12g Mossberg 500 pump.

The drab hen gained height but was silhouetted against the blue sky and soon met the same fate, luckily dropping my side of the fence to save me
A climb and a possible testicular crush injury retrieve (phew!).Eddie was onto the male like Gerry Brownlee on a free buffet

So there we were, two birds for the pot and only 58 seconds on the clock.what a morning! Ive always considered the Miniature Schnauzer breed
To be a underutilised gun dog breed, my suspicions where vindicated, who knows where Eddie will go next, kiwi aversion training is on the cards.






After a clean up of the shottie, the birds and Eddies paws (mum doesnt like mud on her grey carpet!!!!) another well deserved brace was consumed..

Sláinte

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Breda

Top man Scouser. I had noticed the photo's had gone and frankly I felt it a little selfish to deprive aspiring hunters the opportunity to see a well trained dog working is some of the harshest water fowling environments. The non slip carpet on the mai mai floor is also a good tip along with the professionally installed retrieving door. Glad to see that Eddie waited to after the chores were done to have a Scotch. Basic rules to avoid a retriever going off line, bringing back a stick, or threatening to fight you as it's too cold outside.

----------


## Scouser

> Top man Scouser. I had noticed the photo's had gone and frankly I felt it a little selfish to deprive aspiring hunters the opportunity to see a well trained dog working is some of the harshest water fowling environments. The non slip carpet on the mai mai floor is also a good tip along with the professionally installed retrieving door. Glad to see that Eddie waited to after the chores were done to have a Scotch. Basic rules to avoid a retriever going off line, bringing back a stick, or threatening to fight you as it's too cold outside.


Thanks Tim, advice noted....still got one week for Pooks & swans, plenty of time for phezzies and quail.....all year round season for animates toys...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

[QUOTE=Scouser;374972]This is a 'Re-Post' as i had deleted 2 photos from Photobucket..........Brace on my 1/8th acre property!!!!!!!

Decided to try to flush them out with my trusty gundog Eddie (Miniature Schnauzer) got up early and filled with the ‘breakfast of champions’
(Berocca and nurofen) we set off to despatch our unwary foe…..

Eddie was primed and quickly went on point, I knew we were close and the old hairs on the back of my neck stood to attention like cold nipples!!!!!!

Eddie went straight in for the flush, not a lot of hunting pressure on these inner city quail/animates toy hybrids so they were caught unaware's….

The brightly coloured male stood out against the brush stick covered fence and was the first to feel the force of my 12g Mossberg 500 pump….

The drab hen gained height but was silhouetted against the blue sky and soon met the same fate, luckily dropping my side of the fence to save me
A climb and a possible testicular crush injury retrieve (phew!)…….Eddie was onto the male like Gerry Brownlee on a free buffet……

So there we were, two birds for the pot and only 58 seconds on the clock….what a morning! Ive always considered the Miniature Schnauzer breed
To be a underutilised gun dog breed, my suspicions where vindicated, who knows where Eddie will go next, kiwi aversion training is on the cards….

After a clean up of the shottie, the birds and Eddies paws (mum doesn’t like mud on her grey carpet!!!!) another well deserved ‘brace’ was consumed..

Sláinte


 @Scouser, that is absolutely hilarious...

----------


## Pointer

Nice miniature wirehair Scouser!

----------


## TLB

Another brace for the last evening shoot of the season  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Breda

Righto- last calls.  


OUT OF THE CAVE: Limiting The Future

----------


## kotuku

scouser ,youre a born comedian! Well finally got back to our mai maiin rakai the other day for a final shot &decoy pickup.alas no birds but we have found a new access way ,and had a couple of adventures -but they'llkeep. thanks for the competition tim-and i willcarry on keeping his lordship the mayor of rakaia honest1

----------


## Breda

No need to thank me Kotuku, thanks goes to those who took the time to entertain us.

Going twice.....

----------


## gsp follower

> Righto- last calls.  
> 
> 
> OUT OF THE CAVE: Limiting The Future


whys max so glum tim ??
no smoko?? :Wink:

----------


## Breda

> whys max so glum tim ??
> no smoko??


Not enough work?

----------


## Breda

Righto, sorry for taking a few days to get onto this. Thanks to all contributors, viewers and likers.

I thought all contributions were great but we need to have a number one which after some deliberation I decided was Munsey with a photo of a brace of mallard, action dog and inviting scene (to me anyway, showing a little waterfowl bias?)

Close runners up- Prattpoint, TLB, Pointer- very nice photography.

GSP Follower, Dundee, Scouser and Toby- entertaining contributors.

Below is a list of whats up for grabs. Please PM me with a couple of your preferences from the list below. Munsey getting first crack and we work our way down. Again thanks for joining in some fun.


An Etrex GPS, A Hi Viz dog vest/ chest protector, A remote flappy duck, Buffalo River Knife, 20ga ammo, and an EeeBees Lanyard. A goose hunt.

----------


## Munsey

Thanks for running that .  I'd like to thank the other losers  for entering ha ha .  It simply went down to a better breed of dog in the end . He he .  That's enough of the stirring .  
Thanks again Tim . Will pm my decision

----------


## gsp follower

> Thanks for running that .  I'd like to thank the other losers  for entering ha ha .  It simply went down to a better breed of dog in the end . He he .  That's enough of the stirring .  
> Thanks again Tim . Will pm my decision


*I'd like to thank the other losers for entering ha ha .*
id like to thank the next cali you see for flying up your left nostrill :Thumbsup: 
well done munsey i was expecting ''id like to thank the academy but i cant accept this award as long as my native people[ gsp owners] remain derided and oppressed''
ala brando and george c scott :Grin: 
[QUOTE]*An Etrex GPS,** A Hi Viz dog vest/ chest protector,* *A remote flappy duck*, Buffalo River Knife,20 gauge ammo[/B]and an EeeBees Lanyard. A goose hunt.[/QUOTE]

[An Etrex GPS,]
for the hunter who cant find his arse with both hands
 [A Hi Viz dog vest/ chest protector]
for when your gsp bolts you can still make him out 2 ks away
[20 gauge ammo remote flappy duck]
southland members excluded?? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

> *I'd like to thank the other losers for entering ha ha .*
> id like to thank the next cali you see for flying up your left nostrill
> well done munsey i was expecting ''id like to thank the academy but i cant accept this award as long as my native people[ gsp owners] remain derided and oppressed''
> ala brando and george c scott
> [QUOTE]*An Etrex GPS,** A Hi Viz dog vest/ chest protector,* *A remote flappy duck*, Buffalo River Knife,20 gauge ammo[/B]and an EeeBees Lanyard. A goose hunt.


[An Etrex GPS,]
for the hunter who cant find his arse with both hands
 [A Hi Viz dog vest/ chest protector]
for when your gsp bolts you can still make him out 2 ks away
[20 gauge ammo remote flappy duck]
southland members excluded?? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Grin: [/QUOTE]

tim ,

 those comments from 20g ammo down ,must place the said poster square in the limelight for brown arm extraordinaire  eh what. :Thumbsup: I'd like to award him a roll of camo dunny paper :ORLY: 


PS   GSPF-paul stenning loves you he really does! :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## gsp follower

> [An Etrex GPS,]
> for the hunter who cant find his arse with both hands
>  [A Hi Viz dog vest/ chest protector]
> for when your gsp bolts you can still make him out 2 ks away
> [20 gauge ammo remote flappy duck]
> southland members excluded??


tim ,

 those comments from 20g ammo down ,must place the said poster square in the limelight for brown arm extraordinaire  eh what. :Thumbsup: I'd like to award him a roll of camo dunny paper :ORLY: 


PS   GSPF-paul stenning loves you he really does! :Redbullsmiley: [/QUOTE]

i dont know about paul but merritt seems to be having a hard time letting go :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Breda

Dog vest and flappy duck- gone.

----------


## Dundee

the runners up been in touch?

----------


## Breda

Waiting on a couple. I'd register your interest for an item. You might be trumped but you never know..... It's all a bit exciting isn't it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

I nominate the 20g ammo to GSPF   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Breda

> I nominate the 20g ammo to GSPF


Very nobel and noted. And for yourself?

----------


## Pointer

I didn't think I got a choice, since it wasn't a brace, and I lied about my ancestors  :Have A Nice Day: 

If there is a young forum member just starting out that needs some of this gear, then they get my nomination in my place. Failing that then the old, infirm and unfortunate looking can go next  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

> I didn't think I got a choice, since it wasn't a brace, and I lied about my ancestors 
> 
> If there is a young forum member just starting out that needs some of this gear, then they get my nomination in my place. Failing that then the *old, infirm and unfortunate looking can go next*


damn the first time i get a trifecta and its a double edged sword :Oh Noes:  :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## Pointer

Right here is the gun I lied through my teeth with  :Grin: 

12 bore back action hammer gun | Trade Me

Somethings come up I really want to grab so out the old girl goes. No seals were clubbed with this gun nor penguins shot

----------


## gsp follower

> Right here is the gun I lied through my teeth with 
> 
> 12 bore back action hammer gun | Trade Me
> 
> Somethings come up I really want to grab so out the old girl goes. No seals were clubbed with this gun nor penguins shot


shoulders bruised tho?? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Pointer

tenderized! It's bit short for me so slaps me in the face

----------


## gsp follower

> tenderized! It's bit short for me so slaps me in the face


my doubles in fact every gun was usually to long so my cheekbone took all the tenderising :Grin: 
got me into the bad habit of lifting my face of the stock in anticipation of the wallop.

----------


## Scouser

@Tim Allen Id love the EeeBees lanyard....if im still in the running?...... :Thumbsup:  @EeeBees

----------


## EeeBees

:Have A Nice Day:  thank you, @Scouser.. @Tim Allen, I am more than happy to supply a lanyard for this competition...give me a week and I will have one made...

----------


## Scouser

> thank you, @Scouser.. @Tim Allen, I am more than happy to supply a lanyard for this competition...give me a week and I will have one made...


Oh @EeeBees I thought Tim was already in possession of one? I'm not that cheeky honest  :ORLY:

----------


## Pointer

Haha brilliant Tim!  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> Oh @EeeBees I thought Tim was already in possession of one? I'm not that cheeky honest


 @Scouser, sorry I got the wrong end of the stick :Have A Nice Day:   I would happily make one...anything to ease my grief for not getting a brace of fine roosters myself :Have A Nice Day:   well, not yet anyway... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Breda

> Haha brilliant Tim!


Damn that comes across dodgy! 

Rest assured all is as it should be.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gsp follower

> Damn that comes across dodgy! 
> 
> *Rest assured all is as it should be.*


 yep duck seasons closed and quail season open but its perfect duck wheather??
no self respecting quail would venture out in this shite :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
geese swans lookout :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Talking of shite weather, it has teemed for most of the day here...one and a half lanyards to go so all was not a waste of a day...I was hoping the season would end with a bang... :Sad:  written whilst wistfully looking out the window...

----------


## Dundee

Cheers @Tim Allen  prize arrived tonight. :Cool:

----------


## Munsey

Thanks @ Tim Allan Beau the Dog can't wait to try his vest in the gorse and briars  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

@Scouser...lanyard posted today :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

> @Scouser...lanyard posted today


Hi @EeeBees got back from the UK today, chuffed as, it was in the mail, will wear with pride and will pass on the maker if anybody is interested......big thanks darlin....... :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

You are back from the UK??? that means you went without us... :Sad:  :Grin: ...

Hope Tim runs this comp again next year... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

> You are back from the UK??? that means you went without us......
> 
> Hope Tim runs this comp again next year...


ditto cheers tim

----------


## Breda

> You are back from the UK??? that means you went without us......
> 
> Hope Tim runs this comp again next year...


I think it would be a good to get something going again. Hopefully a few more people will chip in. Ultimately I think the forums and pages can end up dominated by people who have it real good and they can soak up all the attention where something like this is intended for everyone to enjoy sharing success without gear or number pressures.

I hope everyone has a good and active off season. Don't forget F&G elections are on so get yourself in a position to vote.

Thanks again EeeBees for coming to the party.

I'll drop in another link to my latest blog which has a bit of a look over some of my season for those who may be interested.

OUT OF THE CAVE: The Hunt Whore

----------


## gsp follower

> And now as we are start to see bags of hand reared mallards displayed bands and all on social media you start to wonder if over stating hunter expectation leads to a need to buy your hunting to mimic the advertised levels of success? Such is the over emphasis on "numbers" and "limits". To be honest I tire of photo dumps of dead birds devoid of smiles, stories, or new experience,


i dread the day we start seeing our hunters staggering under the wieght of bands or ala a certain mr foiles buying them off the net.
i hate the idea of hand reared mallards ala english driven shoots especially after watching a clip of them not even flushing when a gundog swum into them.
basicly what the guners were shooting was a few of the reared birds and a lot of the wild birds drawn in by them and on the pond or drawn back on dusk :O O:

----------


## EeeBees

@Tim Allen, my pleasure...

Have got my voting papers for F&G ordered...writing of which, why does F&G not just send out voting papers to all adult licence holders...??

----------


## Breda

> why does F&G not just send out voting papers to all adult licence holders...??


That is a great question. That very thing has been talked about within the organisation. I don't know the answer sorry. I would have thought an email alert and online vote would be nice and simple. I think some District Councils are trialling this.

----------


## gsp follower

> ubject: Fish & Game Elections – Anglers and Hunters…We Want YOU!!
> 
> 
> Fish & Game Elections – Anglers and Hunters…We Want YOU!!
> North Canterbury Fish and Game
> "If you're passionate about trout fishing and hunting and have some firm ideas on how to manage these pursuits – here's your chance."
> The country's anglers and hunters are being urged to "step up" and stand in the upcoming Fish and Game Council elections – and have their say on how New Zealand's freshwater fishing and game bird hunting is managed.
> The country's 12 Fish and Game Councils are calling for candidates to stand in the elections - nominations are now being accepted and close at 5pm on Thursday, August 27 2015.
> *Fish & Game is a self-funding statutory body that manages freshwater fishing and game bird hunting for the country's anglers and hunters.
> ...


mmm well put
[QUOTE*]Voting opens on Thursday, September 17 and closes at 5pm on Friday, October 9. 
The elections are conducted by postal and internet voting.*
Fish & Game Chief Executive Bryce Johnson says it's important that anglers and hunters take the time to vote, "to choose the people you believe will best represent your hunting and fishing interests."[/QUOTE]



> why does F&G not just send out voting papers to all adult licence holders...??


cost??a mass email reminder wouldnt be to expensive tho would it??

----------


## EeeBees

no it would not be, @gsp follower, afterall we get the emailed magazine...

----------


## gsp follower

> no it would not be, @gsp follower, afterall we get the emailed magazine...


true eebees given the f&g elections recieve less voting support from those eligible than the bloody general election.do we even know how many remember to tick to vote countrywide presumembly they do cos they come up with those elegible to vote but didnt figures.whick i guess would only be from those who ticked yes?? not all who brought licences??
hopefuly since noms have closed we cant be to far away from the candidates list being available.
i know at least one or two forum members are standing.
would it be out of line to point them out at the time.??
i,l post up nth cants and csi,s when i get them.
what do our more informed ie actual dudes who have been on the f&g,s think of bieng allowed to vote for multiple candidates as opposed to targetting your vote to one candidate.??you especially timbo but not exclusively :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Breda

> true eebees given the f&g elections recieve less voting support from those eligible than the bloody general election.do we even know how many remember to tick to vote countrywide presumembly they do cos they come up with those elegible to vote but didnt figures.whick i guess would only be from those who ticked yes?? not all who brought licences??
> hopefuly since noms have closed we cant be to far away from the candidates list being available.
> i know at least one or two forum members are standing.
> would it be out of line to point them out at the time.??
> i,l post up nth cants and csi,s when i get them.
> what do our more informed ie actual dudes who have been on the f&g,s think of bieng allowed to vote for multiple candidates as opposed to targetting your vote to one candidate.??you especially timbo but not exclusively


What do I think? I think the whole scene is a bit of a joke. F&G is full of good staff and a few well meaning but ultimately impotent governors. Your vote counts use it wisely..... An abstained vote speaks the loudest.

----------


## gsp follower

> What do I think? I think the whole scene is a bit of a joke. F&G is full of good staff and a few well meaning but ultimately impotent governors. Your vote counts use it wisely.....* An abstained vote speaks the loudest.*


then they must be fuckin deaf cos multitudes have been abstaining for years and its made not a gnats knackers  of difference.
your vote dont hit them where it hurts your wallet staying closed does :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
i think the other way :O O: 
 target with your vote those who will do the core responcibilities of f&g the most good.
but its your job to figure out who those are in your region .

----------

